# Ft Hood Shooting Happening Right Now



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

No details yet, suspect still on the loose.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i have 1 transported to hospital, multiple injuries


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Probably just another random work place violence issue again...probably committed but a middle aged white, Christian, Tea Party supporter who voted for Bush.

Okay sarcasim off now...this is like the 4th one in the last 3 years or there abouts. How does this sort of thing happen on a military base? I mean whens the last time a Gun Store was robbed during business hours or the Police Station shot up?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I wonder if it's the "former recruit" they lost track of after he made his threats?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Per Obama Administration, military bases on American soil are gun-free zones.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

The military doesn't even guard there on post anymore it's DOD police. In garrison all of there weapons are secured. You can go to war but they don't trust you to have weapons and a ammo at home. Go figure, they might up hold there oath if they had them on U.S soil.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like a soldier on soldier issue, not terrorism. One shooter "nuetralized", one surrounded in a building.

WTF?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Even back in the 60's on Army bases stateside weapons were kept locked up in each companies arms room and were signed out for field excersizes or range qualification.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Looks like a soldier on soldier issue, not terrorism. One shooter "netralized", one surrounded in a building.
> 
> WTF?


The age-old love triangle, maybe?


----------



## gooddaddy (Mar 27, 2014)

We've paid the 2009 shooter over $300,000 since then in wages (yes, while he's been locked up) so obviously someone else wanted some of same action.
You'll note the 2009 shooter hasn't been executed and it "was not terrorism", just another disgruntled employee.
And the Army called the police? Doesn't the Army have weapons, armor, personnel and training? They should add a couple hundred holes to the perps and then just call for a cleanup on aisle 3.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Really sad, our own troops can't even feel safe and secure on base in the US. I wish all those injured a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

1 dead at least 14 injured.

Damnit. At least it appears the 1 dead is the shooter.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

gooddaddy said:


> We've paid the 2009 shooter over $300,000 since then in wages (yes, while he's been locked up) so obviously someone else wanted some of same action.
> You'll note the 2009 shooter hasn't been executed and it "was not terrorism", just another disgruntled employee.
> And the Army called the police? Doesn't the Army have weapons, armor, personnel and training? They should add a couple hundred holes to the perps and then just call for a cleanup on aisle 3.


Nidal Hasan is nothing else but a radical Jihadist and I will gladly bring pork chops to his execution.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't be Ft. Hood is gun free zone.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I am sorry. No I'm not! This is not a one time thing. Whether Ft Hood, Washington Naval Yard or any other Military Reservation. Our troops deserve protection, We ask a lot of them and this is only one of many things we owe them that we are not providing. We should have the troops protect their own. The current excuse for security is inexcusable.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Our troops deserve a lot of things. How about minimum pay for them! Why has their retirement benefits been cut but not the idiots on capitol hill? And don't get me started about the increase in benefits for the perpetual poor people with their hands out for new, free cell phones, etc., etc. and etc.! Why is no no money to take care of our brothers in arms who need help but they never seem to run out of money for give away programs?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

my news report has 4 dead, some with multiple wounds and 35?? wounded (final report) and shooter shot himself in the head


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Reports say the shooter was an Iraq vet who was receiving treatment for "mental issues", the media was quick to jump on PTSD.
I never filed for disability for PTSD even when urged to. Something told me heck no.
You watch - there will be a big push by the gun grabbers to confiscate the guns of anyone who is in treatment, or recieiving disability, for PTSD.


----------

